
U.S. Department of Labor sues Palantir for racial discrimination - pboutros
https://techcrunch.com/2016/09/26/u-s-department-of-labor-sues-palantir-for-racial-discrimination/
======
nfoz
> In one example cited in the lawsuit, the Labor Department says Palantir
> hired 14 non-Asian applicants and 11 Asian applicants from a pool of more
> than 1,160 qualified people, 85% of whom were Asian. The likelihood of that
> happening from chance is one in 3.4 million, according to the lawsuit.

Wow. What position were they applying for? I wonder how their application and
selection process works.

------
skoczymroczny
If they hired 85% of Asian people, wouldn't they be sued for racial
discrimination and favoring Asian people?

oh right, you can't discriminate against white people.

------
savvyraccoon
1,160 qualified people? How do the Labor Department define qualified? Did
Palantir interview all of them?

